# unexpected type - weiß nicht weiter!



## Ollewa (7. Jan 2012)

Ich arbeite gerade an einer Aufgabe für die Uni und stehe jetzt etwas auf dem Schlauch.

Folgenden Code will ich kompilieren.

class collatz {
    public static void main(String [] args){

		int n = Integer.parseInt(args[0]);

                        for (int i = 0; i<=Integer.MAX_VALUE; i++){

			if(n % 2 = 1) {
		   		n =( 3*n)+1;
                        }

			else {
		    		n = n/2;
				System.out.print(a);
			}	
		}
  	}
}

Komischerweise bekomme ich einen Fehler:

unexpected type
required: variable
found : value

Er zeigt mir auf den Modulo-Operator bei n % 2 =1.

Wo liegt hier mein Fehler? Bitte keine Löungsvorschläge oder Korrekturen zur Aufgabe allgemein, möchte nur wissen was an der Stelle falsch läuft

MfG
Olli


----------



## gman (7. Jan 2012)

Hi,

die Frage ist was man in den Klammern von if machen will. Eigentlich 
immer einen Vergleich. Was machst du?

PS: Java™ Quelltext ist bitte in 
	
	
	
	





```
-Tags zu schreiben: [code=Java]hier Java Code einfügen
```

Das steht nicht umsonst ganz groß über dem Eingabefeld.


----------



## njans (7. Jan 2012)

```
n % 2 =1.
```
Das geht auch nicht.

Du weißt einen Wert einem Wert zu. 
Mam ebnutzt zum Vergleich ==.


----------



## Ollewa (7. Jan 2012)

Jetzt läuft es....Danke


----------

